# HomePod en stéréo sur iMac.... rêve ou réalité ???



## pak13 (6 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
je me permets d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet car j'ai acquis hier un deuxième HomePod pour l'utiliser en stéréo.
La configuration semble avoir bien fonctionné car quand j'utilise mon iPhone, cela marche sans problème.

*Petit soucis, c'est que cela ne fonctionne pas du tout avec mon iMac* ( de 2013 avec macOS Catalina 10.15.7).
Quand j'écoute de la musique sur Apple Music avec Musique (fichier en streaming de la bibliothèque d'Apple Music) j'arrive à faire fonctionner la paire d'HomePod mais dès que je lance un morceau de ma bibliothèque (physique, car je n'ai pas encore synchroniser ma bibliothèque, du coup j'ai encore la main sur tous mes morceaux physiques), un son est émis sur les deux HomePod puis l'onglet de l'AirPlay devient orange et plus de son.
En essayant à nouveau de les connecter le son sort des haut-parleurs de l'iMac.

Je pensais vraiment que l'on pouvait au moins diffuser du son avec Musique, donc je me suis dit que c'était peut-être une mauvaise configuration de la paire d'HomePod.
J'ai donc contacté le SAV d'Apple qui m'a dit que tant que mes HomePod étaient appareillés en paire, cela ne pourra marcher et qu'éventuellement avec la nouvelle mise à jour de Big Sur, il y aura cette possibilité.
Mais malheureusement, je ne peux installer Big Sur vu l'année de mon Imac.

*Pouvez donc me confirmer déjà que c'est bien impossible de diffuser du son à partir de Musique (avec des fichiers venant de ma discothèque physique) avec ma configuration (macOS Catalina 10.15.7) ou est-ce que cela peut-être du à une mauvaise configuration de ma paire d'HomePod ?*
Au minima, je demande au moins de diffuser de la musique sur un des 2 HomePod ou envoyer le même son sur les deux HomePod (sans que ce soit de la Stéréo).

Si la réponse est oui à ma première question, j'ai ensuite cherché sur Internet une possibilité de diffuser du son avec un iMac en stéréo et je suis tombé sur *le logiciel Airfoil (de Rogue Amoeba).*
Il semblerait que ce logiciel permet de faire fonctionner une paire d'HomePod sur un iMac.
Or vu que c'est dans la langue de Shakespeare (et je suis très mauvais en Anglais)  je ne suis pas sûr que cela marchera bien et que l'installation sera facile.

Du coup, je souhaiterai *savoir si quelqu'un l'a déjà installé et puisse me dire ce que le logiciel propose réellement (de la vrai Stéréo ? Deux signaux identiques sur les deux HomePod ? Fonctionne sans problème sur tous les applications en même temps (Spotify, Musique, son sur Safari ?)
Et surtout est-ce simple à configurer ? Et si quelqu'un a un lien ou des conseils qui me permettraient de l'installer facilement....*

Enfin si vous connaissez un autre logiciel ou application mieux ou gratuit qui me permettrait d'utiliser mes HomePod sur mon iMac, je suis preneur.

Merci pour vos retours mais je commence à comprendre pourquoi Apple n'a pas réussi à vendre comme ils le souhaitaient ce beau produit qui est l'HomePod qui au demeurant donne un superbe son en stéréo !!!


----------



## MrTom (6 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,



pak13 a dit:


> Pouvez donc me confirmer déjà que c'est bien impossible de diffuser du son à partir de Musique (avec des fichiers venant de ma discothèque physique) avec ma configuration (macOS Catalina 10.15.7) ou est-ce que cela peut-être du à une mauvaise configuration de ma paire d'HomePod ?


C'est confirmé, ce n'est pas pris en charge Catalina.
La stéreo sur les HomePod depuis un Mac sera possible à partir de Big Sur 11.3.



pak13 a dit:


> Si la réponse est oui à ma première question, j'ai ensuite cherché sur Internet une possibilité de diffuser du son avec un iMac en stéréo et je suis tombé sur *le logiciel Airfoil (de Rogue Amoeba).*


En effet ça semble le cas : https://www.rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/mac/whatsnew.php
il y a une version d'essai gratuite. Essaie donc !


----------



## fabricepsb71 (10 Avril 2021)

Bonjour

et moi je confirme que mes deux HomePod fonctionnent en stéréo sous la toute dernière version de Catalina avec comme source la bibliothèque musicale physique situé sur le ssd interne de mon iMac de fin 2012.

Le support d'Apple raconte des stupidités (pour rester poli), mais c'est toujours plus facile de proposer, comme solution, le passage à Big Sur.

Par contre, il est évident que le logiciel gérant les deux HomePod en stéréo est bogué. Mon expérience utilisateur sans être catastrophique est loin d'être parfaite.

Par exemple, lors de l'écoute avec Musique, si je clique pour chercher dans ma bibliothèque une autre chanson pendant qu'une est en cours de lecture, j'ai alors parfois une micro coupure de 1 seconde. Je pense que ça arrive quand les données sont envoyées vers les HomePod, via Airplay 2.
J'ai remarqué que Airplay 2 bouffe beaucoup de mémoire et de ressource processeur à certains moments, avec Musique.

Autre bogue pénible avec Musique et la bibliothèque physique : impossible de régler le volume sonore avec le clavier du Mac.
Morceau suivant et précédent ainsi que Pause fonctionnent par contre.

Malheureusement, il n'a pas que les bogues qui gâchent l'expérience utilisateur : le HomePod a de gros défauts comme l'impossibilité de regarder une video dans Safari sans que le son et l'image ne soit désynchronisés. Vive le sans fil 
Airplay présente trop de latence  et, avec une option filaire, on aurait pu éviter ce désagrément. Le problème est le même avec les casques Bluetooth.

Enfin, dans Musique, l'égaliseur ne fonctionne tout simplement pas. Dans un autre sujet, je reprochais à l'Homepod de vibrer avec certain morceaux.

Le HomePod est très basseux et avec un égaliseur, j'aurais peut-être diminuer le problème

pak13, je te conseille vivement de tester Airfoil. ça pourra peut-être résoudre tes problème. Le logiciel, même en anglais est facile à installer.

Tu suis les directives. Une fois Airfoil installé, tu choisis la source (Musique ou autre chose comme Safari pour écouter Spotify par exemple) et tu cliques sur le symbole de la note de musique sur chaque HomePod pour écouter ta musique avec les enceintes d'Apple.

Un avantage de Airfoil est qu'il intègre un égaliseur qui fonctionne très bien

Voilà


----------



## pak13 (10 Avril 2021)

Merci pour ton retour. Entre temps, j'ai effectué différentes recherches et je suis arrivé à les faire fonctionner en stéréo avec iMac en faisant des manipulations que j'ai pu trouver sur le site de macrumors en utilisant "l'application" Configuration AUDIO et MIDI (https://www.macrumors.com/2020/11/18/mac-system-audio-stereo-paired-homepods/). Ca fonctionne uniquement pour Musique mais là ma bibliothèque est bien lisible !!! Par contre cela ne fonctionne pas sur Safari ou sur Spotify !!!
De plus, si j'ai bien compris, cela fonctionne tant que je n'ai pas fermé l'application Musique. Sinon il faut que je refasse la manipulation.
Il y a aussi l'incapacité de faire varier le son sur le clavier mais je n'ai pas constaté de micro coupure quand je fais des recherches sur ma bibliothèque.
C'est du gros bricolage mais ça fonctionne pour l'instant.
Je pense que je vais sûrement me laisser tenter par l'application AirFoil.
Peux-tu au préalable me donner de plus amples précisions ???
1/ A chaque fois que tu veux utiliser les HomePods sur une source différente, tu dois modifier la source (Safari, Music...) ?
2/ Ca marche avec la source Spotify (en passant par l'application Spotify et non Safari) ?
3/ Une fois installée, peux-tu toujours utiliser l'onglet " périphérique de sortie" pour ne pas à avoir à changer de source à chaque fois quand tu utilises par exemple un casque en bluetooth ? Ou c'est Airfoil quand il prend le dessus ?
4/ Ca se présente comment l'application ? Y-a-t-il un raccourci ? Ou tu dois l'ouvrir dans le dossier Applications ?

Par contre, je trouve hallucinant l'amateurisme du support d'Apple. La personne n'était pas du tout au courant et elle cherchait sur internet. Elle m'a dit de faire un retour en remplissant un formulaire, qui je suis sûr ne servira à rien.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela ne fonctionne pas ??? S'il existe une application qui le fait, c'est que c'est possible à modifier !!!
Enfin....
Si tu peux me faire un retour sur mes questions, ça serait super sympa.


----------



## fabricepsb71 (10 Avril 2021)

pak13 a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour. Entre temps, j'ai effectué différentes recherches et je suis arrivé à les faire fonctionner en stéréo avec iMac en faisant des manipulations que j'ai pu trouver sur le site de macrumors en utilisant "l'application" Configuration AUDIO et MIDI (https://www.macrumors.com/2020/11/18/mac-system-audio-stereo-paired-homepods/). Ca fonctionne uniquement pour Musique mais là ma bibliothèque est bien lisible !!! Par contre cela ne fonctionne pas sur Safari ou sur Spotify !!!
> De plus, si j'ai bien compris, cela fonctionne tant que je n'ai pas fermé l'application Musique. Sinon il faut que je refasse la manipulation.
> Il y a aussi l'incapacité de faire varier le son sur le clavier mais je n'ai pas constaté de micro coupure quand je fais des recherches sur ma bibliothèque.
> C'est du gros bricolage mais ça fonctionne pour l'instant.
> ...


Oui, Airfoil ne fonctionne qu'avec une application à la fois. Tu change d'application dans le menu si tu veux passer de Musique à Safari par exemple.


pak13 a dit:


> 2/ Ca marche avec la source Spotify (en passant par l'application Spotify et non Safari) ?


Il n'y a aucune raison que l'Application Spotify ne fonctionne pas (je ne l'utilise pas)


pak13 a dit:


> 3/ Une fois installée, peux-tu toujours utiliser l'onglet " périphérique de sortie" pour ne pas à avoir à changer de source à chaque fois quand tu utilises par exemple un casque en bluetooth ? Ou c'est Airfoil quand il prend le dessus ?


Joker 
j'avoue que je ne sais pas, n'ayant pas de casque bluetooth


pak13 a dit:


> 4/ Ca se présente comment l'application ? Y-a-t-il un raccourci ? Ou tu dois l'ouvrir dans le dossier Applications ?


Airfoil se situe dans le dossier Applications.
Soit tu le lance manuellement, soit tu peux le lancer au moment du lancement de ta session au démarrage du Mac en allant dans Menu Pomme, préférences Système, Utilisateurs et Groupes, puis onglet Ouverture


pak13 a dit:


> Par contre, je trouve hallucinant l'amateurisme du support d'Apple. La personne n'était pas du tout au courant et elle cherchait sur internet. Elle m'a dit de faire un retour en remplissant un formulaire, qui je suis sûr ne servira à rien.
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela ne fonctionne pas ??? S'il existe une application qui le fait, c'est que c'est possible à modifier !!!
> Enfin....


Le HomePod est conçu pour Apple Music et je pense qu'Apple ne se soucie plus des utilisateurs qui disposent d'une bibliothèque sur le disque interne du Mac. Et comme d'habitude Apple ne finit jamais ses logiciels et privilégiera toujours le dernier Système sorti. Je ne sais pas si le HomePod sera mis à jour à l'avenir.



pak13 a dit:


> Si tu peux me faire un retour sur mes questions, ça serait super sympa.


----------

